# OCing FSB on Foxconn P45A?



## BGG001 (Oct 3, 2008)

I've OCd by CPU (Q6600) to 2.6 using their CPU OCing settings but cant achieve any higher. After a bit of looking, I've realized the FSB is only at 1160MHz and is capable of hitting 1600. I want to OC to about 3.2. The first way to help me is to let me know how to OC the FSB using their BIOS settings...although if you could give me the numbers I need to input, that'd be appreciated as well. Thank you.


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

Welcome to TSF. Have you looked at the memory settings? Set the FSB:RAM setting to a higher ratio and increment the FSB again, see how you go.


----------



## BGG001 (Oct 3, 2008)

Somebody from these forums emailed me already and helped me out, I kind of forgot to post that up on here, but regardless my problem has been resolved. (Needed to turn off C1E and Virtualization for anyone with this problem in the future).


----------

